# Urteil LG Stuttgart: Produkthaftung bei fehlerhafter Maschine



## Safety (9 November 2012)

Hallo,
immer wieder wird nach Urteilen aus dem Bereich Maschinen gefragt:

http://www.schator.de/ProdR-Report_4. Quartal 2012.pdf


----------



## kpf (10 November 2012)

Danke für die Info. Das sollte man gewissen Chefs (nicht meinen jetzigen) solange um die Ohren hauen, bis sie's kapieren.
Ist dazu irgendetwas bekannt, wie die Marktaufsicht reagiert hat (z.B. Rückruf-/Nachbesserungsverpflichtung)? ich denke doch, dass es da etwas gegeben haben müßte.


----------



## Safety (10 November 2012)

Hallo kpf,
leider habe ich auch nicht mehr Informationen, aber alleine um weitere Rechtsansprüche zu vermeiden wird dem Hersteller nichts anderes übrig bleiben.
Für mich eine neue Erfahrung das so was schon bei Quetschung einer Hand passiert und sehr interessant wer der Kläger ist.


----------



## Tommi (11 November 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

weißt Du, ob das als grobe Fahrlässigkeit gewertet wurde? Denn die Unternehmen haben in der Regel
eine Versicherung gegen Regressanspprüche der Unfallversicherungsträger. Ob die in so einem
Fall eintritt, weiß ich nicht. Gott sei Dank keine Erfahrung...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (11 November 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
in dem Bericht wird „nur“ von Fahrlässigkeit gesprochen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass hier eine Versicherung einspringt.
Der Hersteller hat im Grunde eine Konformitätserklärung ausgestellt und wenig was er damit erklärt eingehalten.
Dies sollte man sehr ernst nehmen, wenn es hier um größeren Schaden gegangen wäre hatte es nochmal anders ausgesehen.


----------



## element. (12 November 2012)

Leider kann man sich aus dem Text nur spärlich vorstellen, wie die Maschine wirklich aussieht.

Klar, die Risikobeurteilung nicht zu machen und BA auch noch unzureichend sind großes Versäumnisse.

Aber hätte dabei nicht auch rauskommen können, dass der vorhandene Schutz ausreichend ist?
Eingriff an dieser Stelle normal nicht notwendig, funktionale Sicherheit unverhältnismäßig teuer, Reinigen im Betrieb nicht erlaubt, Benutzerinformation usw?


----------



## Tommi (12 November 2012)

Hallo,

Zitat aus dem Urteil:



> ...nicht einmal eine Gefährdungs- und Risikoanalyse durchgeführt...



Das ist der Knackpunkt, er hat garnichts gemacht.

Hätte er eine gemacht und hätte den Punkt Reinigung vergessen oder falsch bewertet,
 wäre er wahrscheinlich glimpflicher davongekommen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (17 November 2012)

Hallo, 
es wurde der Satnd der Technik nicht eingehalten, dieser war in dem Fall eine Typ-C Norm.
Und dann wurden die Gefährdungen nicht ermittel, keine Risikobeurteilung durchgeführt.
Es ist also jedem anzuraten sich mit den Forderungen aus den Normen auseinander zusetzen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 November 2012)

Hallo Safety,

hast Du eventuell noch mehr von solchen Beispielen? Ich wüsste schon, wem ich die vorlegen könnte...:sb7:

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (17 November 2012)

Hallo dia,

ich hätte noch das im Angebot.

http://www.hahnpress.de/pdf/6-Kreiselmaeher-Prozess.pdf

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit die Haftung fü einen Konstrukteur herunter gebrochen werden 
kann. Oder anders gesagt ab welchen Augenblick ist man mi Haftbar, auch wenn man nur ein kleines Licht
in der Kette ist.


----------



## Tommi (17 November 2012)

Hm, wenn Du als Ingenieur oder Techniker von Deinem Chef einen Konstruktionsauftrag
oder Programmierauftrag bekommst und ihn ohne weitere Fragen annimmst, bist Du
verantwortlich.
Wenn Du Dir z.B. die Programmierung einer Sicherheits-SPS nicht
zutraust, darfst Du den Auftrag nicht annehmen und musst nach einer Schulung fragen.
Wenn Du die nicht bekommst, aber die Arbeit trotzdem machen musst, ist Dein Chef
mit verantwortlich. Ganz raus bist Du als Ingenieur aber nie.
Wenn Dein Chef einem ungelernten Menschen den Auftrag gibt, hat er die Verantwortung.
Ich empfehle immer das 4-Augen-Prinzip.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (17 November 2012)

Hallo Dia und RN Helmut,
vor Gericht und hoher See …..
Es gibt keine klare Antwort da es immer vom Einzelfall abhängig ist. Hinzu kommt wie es der Gutachter sieht und welches Gesetzt der Richter wählt. Dann kann man noch Privatrechtlich belangt werden.
Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass erst die GF belangt werden, man kann aber Verantwortlichkeiten delegieren.
Ich bekomme immer mal wieder mit das was passiert ist aber ich sammle das nicht.
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/74527...illgelegt-in-der-nacht-zum-mittwoch-passierte
Die bekommen keine Geldstrafe mehr!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2012)

Ich heiße Rostiger Nagel


----------



## Safety (17 November 2012)

Hallo,
und ich dachte Helmut!?
Habe die Anrede geändert.


----------



## Tommi (18 November 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass erst die GF belangt werden



Hallo Dieter,

das wäre schön, aber die trifft "nur" das Organisationsverschulden. Wenn die ihren
Laden organisiert haben, stehen sie gut da. Siehe Transrapid-Unfall.

Konstruktionsleiter sind da schon eher dran, wenn sie nicht kontrollieren.

Aber auch der qualifizierte SPS-Programmierer muß Sorgfalt nachweisen.
Der Konstruktionsleiter kann nicht alles kontrollieren.
Und der selbstständige SPS-Programmierer hat keinen Konstruktionsleiter.

Ansonsten gilt: 





> vor Gericht und hoher See …..



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hier neues zu dem Thema:
http://www.schator.de/ProdR-Report_1.%20Quartal%202013.pdf


----------



## Safety (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo, da es immer wieder die Frage nach Urteilen gibt habe mir vor kurzem diese Buch zugelegt da sind 20 enthalten, ist sehr interessant.
https://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/404101/praxisleitfaden-betriebssicherheitsverordnung.html


----------



## Werna (12 November 2015)

Hallo Safety,
leider ist der link nicht mehr aktuell. Hättest du das pdf?
Wie komme ich dazu.
Danke
lg
Werna


----------

